# Let me sleep!



## TraduttoreMoltoAmatoriale

Hello,

I am a writer who never published any book.

But I just finished my first book, a comedy-adventure story in which my characters, two Italian girls, travel to Spain and Morocco and end up in a lot of trouble. In one scene the girls end up in hostel's dormitory together with other girls of the same age from many different countries (18-20 years old). My characters make noise, everybody wakes up and start yelling at them in their own native language. Among others, a turkish girl yells at them something like "Let me sleep!". Would anybody be so kind to help me translate this expression in Turkish? The translation doesn't need to be literal, the sentence would be pronounced by a pissed-off 18-20 years old girl who just got woken up in the middle of the night and didn't like it very much. Using bad words is ok, as long as they are not too exagerated (something like "Fuck" is ok). I just need a sentence that somebody in that context might say, some typical turkish expression would be perfect!

I don't try to give a tentative translation because I don't know Turkish at all 

Thank you,

/JMC


----------



## adelan

Congrats for your first book. I would like to help you but first I must suggest you something. I lived outside of Turkey for a long time and I encountered the situation you mentioned but I never spoke Turkish since nobody would comprehend it. First if I know their language, I'll warn in that, if I don't I'll try others I speak such as english, german or spanish depending on the region I am living. 

On the other hand if I don't know any language beside Turkish, I would shout as "kapayın çenenizi, gecenin saat kaçı, uyumaya çalışıyorum!" or "bir susun da uyuyalım!" or "defolun gidin başka yerde gürültü yapın!". These sentences don't include any swearing at all since most of the Turkish girls don't usually swear and I might use them depending upon my anger level. 

I hope one of them helps.


----------



## Younis

adelan you make me smile with these great answers 

yes, Turkish girls would yell back in such a noisy situation  as 

'' _kapayın çenenizi, gecenin *bu saatinde*, uyumaya çalışıyorum'' _ (not much annoyed). 

_"bir susun da uyuyalım!  _( a bit politly ).
_
"defolun __ gidin başka yerde gürültü yapın!"  _ (the last level of anger without bad word)

the worst one is that with bad word ,  '' siktir olup gidin buradan be, uyumaya çalışıyorum' . She is 18 or 20 and she was pissed off by noises. So probably she'd use the worst one with bad word even she is a Turkish girl 
_

_


----------



## TraduttoreMoltoAmatoriale

Thank you for your suggestions 

I know that one would answer in English or Spanish oor another language, but the book is an adventure/comedy book, realism is not the main issue and it is much more funny if every girl answers in her own language. Would you be so kind to give me a literal translation of your sentences (or at least your favourite), so that I can put it in a note to explain it to the rest of the world that does not understand turkish? Thank you


----------



## TraduttoreMoltoAmatoriale

Thank you for your suggestions  Is it possible to have a literal translation in English of your sentences (or your favourite)?


----------



## Rallino

> _bir susun da uyuyalım!_


I like this. Although I would chop the _r_: *Bi'*_ susun da uyuyalım_. It represents better the spoken language.
It's literally: _Shut up for a bit and we shall sleep_. The usage of _we _instead of _I_ is common in Turkish, especially when someone is pissed off.

I think you can also add _ya!_ at the end. It's a particle that's intranslatable but it adds the annoyed tone to it: _Bi' susun da uyuyalım ya!_


----------



## TraduttoreMoltoAmatoriale

Rallino said:


> I like this. Although I would chop the _r_: *Bi'*_ susun da uyuyalım_. It represents better the spoken language.
> It's literally: _Shut up for a bit and we shall sleep_. The usage of _we _instead of _I_ is common in Turkish, especially when someone is pissed off.
> 
> I think you can also add _ya!_ at the end. It's a particle that's intranslatable but it adds the annoyed tone to it: _Bi' susun da uyuyalım ya!_




Wonderful! So it will be this! Thanks to everybody for the kind help.


----------

